# Concerning Cheif...



## SunQuest (Oct 24, 2003)

All,

As you read this post, I request that everyone reading keeps in mind that none of us are here to judge others on this forum... How we handle this is EXTREMELY important as this is what CMHR is founded on. Trust, Compassion, Non-judgmental help...

Late last night I was asked to do another post on Cheif by the owner as a final request for help from CMHR. It is the owner's wishes that I share with you where things stand reguarding Cheif as she feels that others should know.

Following are some of the details as to what went on. I have added them just so you can get a glimps of why the outcome is what it is.

As I have posted on other threads, I offered to help the owner to see what CMHR could do to help. The first thing I did was call the owner and talked to her for at least an hour about Cheif. From our conversation I learned many things about Cheif that are NOT normal in horses. During the conversation, I asked the owner if she would mind if I tried to help this horse in a "non-conventional" manner. After all, this horse has been seen by vets, was on a strict feed/exersize/turnout program, under the owner's loving care for several years, and still Cheif would just tolerate the owner's presense on the best days, and not eat at all if turned out in a pasture.

I knew in my heart that Cheif is what I would call a horse with a "blown" mind. I also knew that this horse was VERY dangerous, not only to himself, but to others.

I then emailed detailed information on what I knew to the other BOD members. From the list of at least 10 issues, most of us felt that CMHR could not help this horse. There were many reasons for that, not to the mention liability issues that could put each individual member of CMHR, as well as the BOD, and everyone else who was involved Cheif at personal risk of being sued if Cheif ever hurt someone after being adopted from our organization. (Liability is a very big concern! It won't stop us, but the BOD MUST take precautions to ensure the financial safety of our members. Without members, CMHR won't exist.)

BUT with all the problems I still was not willing to give up on Cheif! Remeber that I asked to try the "non-conventional" help as what did Cheif have to loose? So with what knowledge I had of Cheif, I called upon Bonnie Fogg for help as everything else had already been tried. I was willing to do anything I could to help Cheif and the owner of him to make the best decision possible. And to ensure that the owner could find a small amount of comfort in knowing that what ever choice she made would be the correct one. THANK YOU BONNIE! YOU ARE AN ANGEL!

From Bonnie's reading, many things were said that ONLY the owner knew about. Cheif was suffering from pain in his legs, mouth pain even though his teeth were just worked on, eyesight problems which were felt to be worse than if Cheif was completely blind as the problems created shadows that basically made Cheif feel like he had to "battle dragons". But the last is what bothered me the most... Cheif hates everything. He hates life, He hates himself. Bonnie told me that Cheif felt that no matter what the wonderful owner did, he would never be happy. It was even said that if "The 'owner' were to wrap Cheif in Satin sheets and give him Satin pillows to sleep on, he still would not be happy." Cheif could be out with 50 mares and still he would hate life. Also, it was noted that Cheif's eyes and brain were linked together as part of the problem. It was either that the eyes were effecting the brain or that the bran was effecting the eyes. (With more searching later, I found out that a very common problem is occular tumors in Appys... Could this have been part of Cheif's problems? We don't know...)

Then one more thing happened during the reading. Bonnie said that Cheif had something happening in the chest area that she felt was directly lined with him trying to exersize.

Lastly, Bonnie was kind enough to reassure me that Cheif would be happier if he wasn't with us any more. Please know that this was said in the kindest most caring way, and that Bonnie stressed to me 3 times that this is not something that she is saying lightly at all.

After the reading I called the owner... About 1/2 hour had passed since the reading. I told the owner what was said the best I could. None of what I said surprised her. But.... when I told her the time of the reading and that Bonnie felt something happening with his chest area and exersize, you could have almost heard a pin drop. At this time the owner knew that Cheif was slamming himself into his stall door trying to get out.

With this reading, I left the owner to ponder the choice she had to make, and to try to understand what I felt during that reading. Those that have done readings with Bonnie may understand these next set of statements and why this was so hard on me. I felt as though I was looking through a window into this horse's soul. I felt like I understood this horse, even if it was not pretty. It makes one feel connected to the horse on a deeper level.

I then informed the BOD of the outcome of the reading, and that neither I nor Bonnie could find a way to help Cheif. Kay called the owner and chatted some more with her about Cheif. From what Kay, Bonnie, and I had learned, we were confident in supporting the owner's decision to euthanize Cheif.

The owner set up an appointment with her vet and Cheif was euthanized this week. And as a side note to this, Cheif was true to his feelings until the very end. Before they could get him out of his stall, Cheif went to bite the owners and kicked at the vet.

I know that you all may not agree with this decision, but I will stand behind the owner 100% on this choice... Please try to understand the toll this took not only on the owner, but everyone else involved. I personally was effected on a deep level. I felt like I had failed Cheif... After all, I am here to help save horses. Remember that this horse was VERY dangerous to himself as well as others. And even though the outside of him appeared healthy, he mentally was not.






May Cheif finally be free of the things that haunted him...






Lastly, I have emailed Bonnie and asked her to post corrections, additions, clarifications, or any other comments on the reading concerning Cheif as the owner wants everyone to understand Cheif and his mental anguish just as the owner came to understand it.

I hope that I have answered all your questions, and I pray that you can find understanding and some comfort in your hearts about this situation. Cheif's owner and CMHR is greatly appreciative of what Bonnie has helped us to understand and can never thank Bonnie enough helping. Thank you Bonnie.

And lastly, I want to ensure everyone that emailed and pm'd me privately that I did forward your messages to the owner. She was aware of your offers for help, and did consider them before making the choice to help Cheif cross the rainbow bridge.

Thank you,

Nila


----------



## CountryHaven (Oct 24, 2003)

Sometimes doing what's best for the animals in our care is not the easiest thing to do. Putting an animal down is always laddened with a sense of guilt if you are truly a caring individual. There's always that, it must be something I've done, or should have done, lingering in your mind, but as we know, that's just not always the case. Reading the many posts on this unfortunate stallion it seems quite obvious that everybody did everything they could to do the best by this guy, and in the end, the best was the hardest thing to do.

God Bless, and be happy that Chief is now playing in an endless pasture across the bridge.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 24, 2003)

Nila

Thank you and the owner for posting that and I can only hope that people can understand what a gut wrenching decision this was and how it has affected all of us. This owner went way beyond what the average horse owner would have done to do anything and everything to help Chief. She has my admiration and all of my support. Lets all remember too that Chief did have a long life and made some beautiful babies before his imagined dragons came to his mind. I also read some of the articles concerning the tumors in Appys and I feel in my heart that this is what Chief was dealing with.

And Bonnie thank you and bless you for all that you do.


----------



## KrisP (Oct 24, 2003)

I also want to thank all of you, especially you Nila and Kay for all the help that your rescue DID give to the owner and Chief, it is appreciated more than you will ever know.

This was a VERY VERY hard decision for her to make, and your help, especially Bonnies reading, were comfort to her.

I had known Chief for 3 years, I even have a coming 2 year old son of his here that is a wonderful horse. Chief was always an active horse but the change, especially in the last year was alarming to the point I was very concerned for the owners health and well being. I would often do chores for her and you always had to be so careful with this boy, he was just so angry at the world, you could see it.

Chief is at peace now, and his legacy lives on in many wonderful foals.

KrisP


----------



## SWA (Oct 24, 2003)

There's just so much my heart wants to say...but I just can't bring myself to find the words.... ???

All I can do is kneel in prayer. All my love, hugs and prayers.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 24, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I have been asked to post my feelings on Chief.

I did donate a reading on him and was so glad I did, as was stated this poor poor old man hated himself, the world, and everyone in it! His eyesight was so poor he only saw movement, light and shadows. He also had which I can only describe as like seawood coming and going from his brain to his eyes,which to me I think would be like some kind of a brain lesion ..........anyways at times he would be literally in a blind rage, just full of so much hate,he just could not contain himself and would literally I think "see red" at other times it was not so bad.

This horse hurt almost all over, he may have been only 21 but he was so so so much older and so so tired of it all!

He literally could not rest because of his demons, all of which he thought he saw and heard. He was very very arthritic, all his legs and joints hurt.

I spend most of my time trying to get people to understand animals and see it from their point of view so that no animal will be hurt misused or abused.So for me to say this horses should be put down was not an easy thing for me to say.But when i was told he was put down i felt, thank God Chiefs demons are gone and he is at peace and at last at rest.Gail I know what you did was probably the hardest thing you have ever done,I have also been there,but it also was the most responsible and the kindest thing you could ever do for him. I thank you for him.

I am hoping some of the people who made money off Chief in his vital,younger days will donate a few dollars to Chances Rescue in Chiefs honor,it would be a fitting tribute to a wonderful old horse.

Gail God bless you for what you did and i know Chief thanks you also.


----------



## windycityminis (Oct 24, 2003)

Nila, Bonnie, Kay and all the BOD, Chief's owner...the list goes on and on...thank you so much for sharing Chief's story and for giving the situation your entire hearts. I hope he is now happy and pain free.

Lara


----------



## wewindwalker (Oct 25, 2003)

*Rablin Nez Perice Chieftian may you rest in peace, you will always be my sweet, loveing boy. *

I will always remember your sweet kisses and nickers for apples and pears.

I'm so sorry this had to end this way but I do respect your decision.

May the winds of heaven blow through your mane Chief and the wings of angels lift your heart and soul, I will always remember you and your Kisses.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 25, 2003)

This is sad I understand. I also very much respect the owners decision. The hardest part of a rescue is to realize that.. not all horses or animals for that matter can be rescued and harsh as it sounds SHOULD be rescued. and that love and caring doesnt always conquer all.

To his owner I know you did the right thing... 21 is a ripe old age with alot of baggage behind him. The one thing we can learn from this is is how we treat our animals (and kids for that matter) ona daily basis will have a ever lasting effect even if you dont see it in front of you right away.


----------



## MJM (Oct 25, 2003)

I too am sitting here with tears running down my face for the pain Chief and everyone else has had to deal with. God bless you all for caring so very much. Hugs to Gail, who had to wrestle with all of this, and Bonnie and Nila for taking the step that was needed to find the truth. This has been a hard thing to live through, watching from the outside, much less having to be right in the middle of the fray.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 25, 2003)

I too want to thank you all, Nila, Bonnie, Kay, Gail and the BOD (and anyone else I may have missed) for the update and letting us know the inside story on Chief. I was concerned for this old boy...I did'nt know him....but his situation and story just touched me. I'm so glad you all were able to share this with us. Chief was a beautiful Appaloosa, and as hard as it may have been to have to let him go I think it was the right thing to do. We all have things in life we HAVE to do that we do not want to, or don't enjoy...etc.....but looks like Chief was struggling with life itself. I believe that just as there are people that have problems dealing with so called "demons" in life there are animals as well.

Such a sad story.....but in the end, Chief is at peace.


----------



## sharon (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't usually read this forum, but this thread caught my eye. This is the first I heard anything about Chief.

What a truely sad, yet touching story! Chief, may you soar on eagles wings!


----------



## BeckyP (Oct 25, 2003)

Even though life is sacred and is a God given gift, death is not the worst thing that can happen to man or animal.

Death seems so horrible to us because life is all we can see. Perhaps if we could "see" how beautiful it is when we or our companions leave this life and go to live with God we would not think it so terrible.

Chief has left a life filled with pain, fear and rage to be with the Lord where he will only know comfort and joy.

Chief, we greive for ourselves because your presence is gone from our lives but we rejoice for you because you have been delivered to God in his home to be forever at peace.

Chief's owner has made a very couragous decision and I can tell it was very difficult for her. I hope you find peace in knowing you gave Chief the greatest gift any one of us can give our companions when their life becomes so very painful for them.


----------



## fourhorses (Oct 25, 2003)

To Chief's Person: Chief left this life knowing that he was loved. He left knowing that his "person" loved him in spite of his demons - enough to set him free. And free he is, waiting to give you all the love & kisses & whinnies that he was unable to do down here. You'll feel him for sure daily and you will soon find comfort in that instead of sadness. Your courage is inspiring and you have my deepest respect for trying so hard to make him right. (((((HUGS))))) to you, Kristie


----------



## Betsy at SHRRoyals (Nov 4, 2003)

I believe ALL horses are rescue-able. And all of you, your caring, and your effort, rescued Chief from a horrible physical and mental nightmare. Rescue takes many forms.

I once rented some pasture to a cowboy for his horses, and one was very old, in pain from a broken pelvis, and was about to be euthanized. He took off his hat, hugged her neck, and told her that she was going to be out of pain, and was about to gallop in endless green pastures.

It takes alot of love to make those tough decisions.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 3, 2003)

Ah, you've touched my heart and my tears are falling faster than I cxn type. Bless you all, especially Bonnie you are truely a wonder. Gallop on Chief. I'll hope to meet you in the next world.

So sorry for your loss but so happy that all is resolved.



Debbie


----------



## Miniv (Dec 3, 2003)

What an amazing story. I hadn't been following it until this thread and I'm so moved I don't know what to say! Each person involved with the final weeks and days of Chief's life here have my great respect. It took a great deal of love to allow Chief to cross over to where he truly wanted to be.

Blessings to you all,

Maryann


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 31, 2003)

Sorry for the lateness of this reply, I haven't been on here lately....

I "met" Chief in August, I believe. He was an angry horse- you could see it. Nothing his owner did helped him, and believe me, she tried. I guess he just gave up on the world.

But he's free now- there are worse things than death.

Lucy


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 31, 2003)

Thank you for the post, and letting us all know the owner's decision. I respect everyone involved - Bonnie, thank you so much for your wisdom and helping everyone understand the situation.

I do hope that Chief finds peace and happiness on the "other side".


----------

